# Need an education on trailer for 14' jon boat



## dimecovers3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I need to know what to look for in a trailer bought new. I don't want to be one of those guys you see broke down on the side of the highway :mrgreen: 

I plan on either a 1442 or 1448 and maybe a 9.9 outboard.

What about tire size and brand?

Painted or galvinzed..or both?

Bearings? Are most junk and are there good bearings I should replace the factory ones with?

Trailer brands known for quality even in there small rigs for light weight jons?

Any help appreciated as I don't even know what I don't know about trailers and what to look for and insist on.

Thanks.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fresh or Salt? 

Usually some common trouble spots to look for when buying a used trailer are : Corners or the frame, underside where the neck connects to the frame, where the axle/spindle meet the hub, leaf springs, where the springs connect to the frame, dry rotted tires, brackets that hold up the bunks, inside the winch where wet rope/strap has been rolled.. and much more.

If salt I'd only go with a galvanized setup. You won't really know the condition of the bearing until you pull the hub unless severely damaged. I cannot think of the top of my head which brands are superior than others. When buying used condition is everything. There are some tilt trailers that are similar to a dump truck in that it will pivot to allow launching w/o or at under par ramps. Consider guide on's and mounting your lights above the water line. There are a couple write ups of fella's using ladder braces. In regards to the bunks I would avoid pressure treated lumber at the acids in the wood will corrode your trailer and the boat.


----------



## berger (Mar 13, 2012)

make sure the trailer is long enough for the boat and gives you enough room to back the thing up. also make sure the boats transom sits right at the end of the trailer. i wouldnt get a trailer if the boat hangs off the trailer if you every want or need to use a transom saver for a motor then u wont be able to put it directly to the frame of the trailer unless u modifiy the trailer


----------



## dimecovers3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be buying new and it's mainly freshwater. It may or may not spend time in the garage. I'm wanting to know things like wheel size, quality bearings, lights (what kind) corrosion treatments, etc. for a 14 foot jon. I have no idea what to look for or ask for other than I've read most come with cheap Chinese bearings and I should get USA or Japanese ones replaced form the get go. Also, what about tire balancing?


----------



## JMichael (Mar 14, 2012)

If buying new, I'd insist on LED lights. Tire size would depend a lot on how far you'll be towing and what sort of surfaces you'll be towing on like gravel vs paved, smooth vs rough, short distance vs long distances. If going on long trips, rough or gravel roads, I'd want the largest tire I could get on my trailer. I'd also want bearing buddies installed from the beginning whether I installed them or the seller. I've used all different sizes tires up to 13" and never had a problem with balance although a friend of mine had to have some 14" tires balanced for his.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 16, 2012)

Most people on here buy used trailers and fix them up...or alot of people do as you can save a ton of money. But if your buying new...LED lights...Alot of people relocate them up high on guide ons to increase visability and help with backing the trailer.... If its just freshwater then your preference on the galvanized or not. But it is nice to help slow the rust. 

As fas as tires...bigger the better (within reason) 12 inch rims would be a min I would want. I like the wider bigger tire too. You may only go 10 miles now but one day you may want to go cross country and fish somewhere else...it would suck to not be able to take your boat only because your worried about the tires. 

Bearings I would put bearing buddies and just check/pack them on a regular basis.

Other than that haven't heard of much complaints on any brand. Trailers aren't rocket science so anyone should be able to build a decent trailer...of course I did say should. :shock: 

Good luck...


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 16, 2012)

DC3

I bought a new Shorelander trailer in '08. It is painted with 12" wheels, think I paid $550 or so. Bearings are fine, I repacked them for the first time this spring and it really didn't even need it. There are no bearing buddies, I'm not a fan. No issues w/ tire balance that I'm aware of. If you buy new, trailers come w/ boat length recommendations so you should be fine there. The one thing I'd check is width. Make sure your boat will sit between the fenders so you don't have to raise the bunks up to get over them, which will cause you to back further down the ramp to launch.


----------

